# Yay!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

We showed in our first SV Conformation show in the 18-24 month class and recieved a rating of SG!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

